# class-dateien verschwunden (eclipse)



## Julikó (7. Mrz 2009)

Hey 

Bei mir sind grad völlig unerwartet sämtliche class-dateien verschwunden, also der bin-ordner in meinem eclipse-projekt ist einfach leer...
auch wenn ich buildAll oder buildProject mache kommen sie nicht wieder und clean bringt auch nix... hat jemand dieses problem schon mal gehabt und kennt eine lösung?

danke schon mal,
J.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2009)

Schau in die Problems View, vermutlich hast du einen build path error.


----------



## Julikó (7. Mrz 2009)

jap, hab den build path angepasst. allerdings trotzdem seltsam, weil es die letzten 2 monate, die ich an dem projekt gearbeitet hab problemlos funktioniert hat... ts. danke dir!


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2009)

Vielleicht hast du ja unabsichtlich eine zyklische Abhängigkeit oder ähnliches eingebaut.


----------



## bronks (7. Mrz 2009)

Julikó hat gesagt.:


> jap, hab den build path angepasst. allerdings trotzdem seltsam, weil es die letzten 2 monate, die ich an dem projekt gearbeitet hab problemlos funktioniert hat... ts. danke dir!


Interessant! Zunehmend häufen sich in letzer Zeit solche Probleme, daß plötzlich und total unerwartet in Eclipse etwas nicht mehr funktioniert. 

Da NetBeans eine schwerwiegende Macke hat, bin ich mit bestimmten Projekten auf Eclipse umgezogen und hatte nach mehreren problemlosen Monaten die gleiche Macke, aber nur noch viel schlimmer. Zum Nachlesen hier  http://www.java-forum.org/ides-und-...4-automatische-deployment-nach-speichern.html und hier http://www.java-forum.org/ides-und-tools/63463-netbeans-probleme-mit-webapp.html

Ich werde auf jeden Fall auf EclipseUpdates verzichten, da ich hier einen Zusammenhang vermute.


----------

